
New Record in Scripted Shows in 2016 - DiabloD3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20161225/22534736346/i-thought-piracy-was-killing-entertainment-new-record-scripted-shows-2016.shtml
======
belorn
There is a few things that has been repeated since napster.

Exposure has shown to be very profitable. Having no viewers is much worse than
not getting 100% payment from everyone. Viewers is what allows revenue in the
first place, and if 10% of pirates pay through direct purchase or for
streaming, then that is much more than 0%.

Entertainment budgets don't generally go down for people who pirate media.
Each time I have seen a study there has been a positive correlation between
pirating and spending. It show that if people care enough to pirate movies, TV
and music, they also care enough about movies and TV to watch and buy such
content later in their life. I would guess that a person who has a strong
habit to watch a lot of tv/movies as a poor student, also carries over that
habit when they get a good job and get a good budget to spend on streaming and
cable.

